# ISO Wood Soap Mold w/Silicone Liner - Canada



## lizvang (Dec 7, 2014)

Searching high and low I just can't seem to find a wooden load soap mold with a silicone liner anywhere within Canada. My Google-Fu is failing me!

I would love a 5lb mold (or between 3 and 5) like what NurtureSoap Supplies has (link below) but the shipping costs about as much as the mold ($43 shipping, $47 mold).

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/5-pound-basic-soap-mold/

Is there any place in Canada (preferably Ontario) where I can find decent wood soap molds with a liner?

I'm not interested in HDPE soap molds either. I have two wood soap molds that I line myself with freezer paper but I completely suck at lining (and are also starting to warp) and would like to treat myself!


----------



## minipops (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't know if this will help you.  Nurture soap supplies has a Canada division.  Don't know how much shipping will cost, though.
http://www.nurturesoap.ca/soap-molds/


----------



## lizvang (Dec 8, 2014)

minipops said:


> Don't know if this will help you.  Nurture soap supplies has a Canada division.  Don't know how much shipping will cost, though.
> http://www.nurturesoap.ca/soap-molds/



Thanks! A savings of about $33 which is better than a kick in the pants.

$153.00 USD at the US site ($175 CAD)
$141.84 CAD at Canadian site

That's for 2 x 5 lb. basic soap mold with liner + shipping.


----------

